# hardwire wall lamp with built-in dimmer



## Charm-R (Apr 6, 2011)

I have stupidly disconnected the cord, which had a polarized plug,  from the lamp and so am confused about how to hardwire it to the electrical box which has 12-2 wire.  the dimmer has 2 black wires and the lamp, of course, has the one black and one white.  What connects to where?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 6, 2011)

one of the black wires on the dimmer connects to the line power coming in.
the other black wire on the dimmer connects to the black wire on the lamp.
it doesn't matter which wire on the dimmer you connect to power to.
the white wire (neutral) will connect to the white wire inside the J-box where the dimmer is located.
In a nutshell, the dimmer is wired "inline" with the black (hot) wire from the electrical box.


----------



## Charm-R (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you, Kok328.  That was as concise and complete  an answer as I  ever would have expected.  Problem solved-you're a gem.


----------

